# Bruce Campbell suggests a horror "Expendables"



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Now this could be a blast .....

http://www.latinoreview.com/news/bruce-campbell-pushes-for-a-horror-version-of-the-expendables-11035


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree - could be a total blast especially if played tongue-in-cheek


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

About time...


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for posting. Who doesn't love Bruce?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i would die a happy man


----------

